# "X" Intercepts



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley
Ghost Writer Free - Authentic Mid-Coast
1-888-618-4868 - TEXT 361-648-3474 E-MAIL: [email protected]*

*Boat & Bait Trips/Airboat Fishing/Night Vision Hunts*

We were blessed with lots of folks of all ages joining us for some "down time" over Spring Break. There was a lot of great trips with some heavy fish boxes gracing the boards. The best approach at times was drift fishing with live bait over area shell pads and then buttoning up with for Redfish over mud/shell and mud/grass. Airboat fishing the back lakes was exceptional as well with the usual undulations in the bite in changing wind velocities. You never never want to get out there in too much of a slick-off as it can absolutely complicate things. Capt. Chris Cady has been working the fish over by airboat since he started decking with us over a decade ago. He knows, when to hit the throttle and when to slow play things as wind and water levels dictate.

*Trout Fishing - Water Color & Conditions Extremes*

We've been noticing a later bite of late targeting Redfish and Black Drum earlier then hitting the Trout mid-day. This can have a lot to do with tides insofar as water color can be torn up or way to pretty over primetime structure and you've got to let Mother Nature move it around and clean it up or at least mix it looking for the right time to strike. Our fish tend to avoid really bad water and stuff that looks really green and pretty. Find it in a clearing phase or a desentegrating phase and that's when to at least start probing it. Get the power of our mid-coast lodge at your fingertips - *Castaway Lodge App*

*Mixing It Up*

As mentioned previously, we're seeing schools of Black Drum and Redfish starting to integrate in the back marsh which was noticeable about a week ago. This will mark a lengthy run of really heavy fish boxes by airboat. Nearly 8,000 folks follow us on *Facebook*

*Night Vision Hunts*

We just had guests in from as far away as Germany and the Dakotas in for 5 nights of Night Vision hog hunts. Capt. Jake Huddleston was on point for the hogs and along with couple of days of fishing were just topped off by Capt. James Cunningham and Capt. Jeff Garner taking Trout, Redfish & Black Drum limits.

We've got a lot more great fishing here on the mid-coast on tap. We'd love to have you join us for a trip. Visit us once and we'll be friends, visit us twice and we'll be family.

Planning a trip, get started *HERE
*
*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop, Texas Rattler Jig Heads.

Night Vision Hunts
*
At Castaway Lodge, we own the night whether it's spot and stalk varmints and Hogs during grain season or working blinds over baited locations on private land to stalking the shallow Flats flounder gigging by boat or wading. These trips are a great add-on to any fishing Adventure and we'd love to have you join us! 4,100 folks follow us on *Instagram*

*Alligator Hunts, Early Teal/Dove, Grain Season Spot N Stalk Hog*

September is just one of those special months for us on the coast as we transition into Fall. We are the largest wild alligator hunting outfit in the State of Texas and we welcome you to pursuing your trophy in their natural environs. Tag on an Early Teal, Dove and make it a Cast N Blast or climb aboard our high racks for a South Texas Safari using our late gen Night Vision and Thermal optics.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

More pics: A


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

more pics: B


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

More pics: C


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

More pics: D


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

More Pics: E


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

More Pics: F


----------

